# Need help finding a part



## mcakyutuc (1 d ago)

Hi all! I need help finding a replacement part for a craftsman snowblower model #536.918700. Craftsman snowblower Winterized edition 2 stage. I am aware that this snowblower is an older model and I have looked everywhere for a recoil unit… Sears direct parts, Amazon, etc. I am starting to lose hope that there are no parts out there. This is my last resort. I am asking for my father who is trying to repair our snowblower we have been using for this snowy winter. Thank you to all who are able to help


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks like your typical 70s vintage or Tecumseh H50/H60/H70 recoil starter. 

Part number 590602?









Tecumseh HS50 recoil #590602 from Toro 524 snowblower engine | eBay


Used working recoil #590602 as shown from HS50 snowblower engine.



www.ebay.com













Tecumseh H70 7 Horse Recoil, Fits Toro 724 Snowblower 590473 Or 590602 | eBay


Tecumseh H70 7 Horse Recoil, Fits Toro 724 Snowblower 590473 Or 590602.



www.ebay.com





What's wrong with the original one?


----------



## mcakyutuc (1 d ago)

db130 said:


> That looks like your typical 70s vintage or Tecumseh H50/H60/H70 recoil starter.
> 
> Part number 590602?
> 
> ...


the silver part of the recoil unit isn’t latching when he tries to starts it… that’s the only way my dad was able to explain it. Sorry that is such a bad analogy:/


----------



## mcakyutuc (1 d ago)

db130 said:


> That looks like your typical 70s vintage or Tecumseh H50/H60/H70 recoil starter.
> 
> Part number 590602?
> 
> ...


Thank you! It looks like this one will work.


----------

